# Affordable places in Canada??



## Etonee (Sep 22, 2011)

Want to move to somewhere in Canada. I would initally go to Toronto as my family is there but could anyone suggest any other places in Canada that might be suitable?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Etonee said:


> Want to move to somewhere in Canada. I would initally go to Toronto as my family is there but could anyone suggest any other places in Canada that might be suitable?


I'm sorry to be blunt but you must provide more information.

1) what visa do you contemplate using?
2) what do you do for a living?
3) what type of lifestyle do you envisage?
4) why Canada?


----------



## Etonee (Sep 22, 2011)

ok no thats fine lol

1) I want to move to Canada because I went to high school there and regretted ever leaving.
2) I am a counsellor with three boys and just want make a better quality of life for myself and my kids.
3) Not sure what visa to use at present was planning just to visit my relatives and see what is available work wise and take it from there.

hope this helps.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Etonee said:


> ok no thats fine lol
> 
> 1) I want to move to Canada because I went to high school there and regretted ever leaving.
> 2) I am a counsellor with three boys and just want make a better quality of life for myself and my kids.
> ...


I assume that while you were in Canada neither you nor your parents/guardians acquired any status in Canada?
As a counsellor is your occupation under the general term of Social Worker? If it is then you could qualify for Permanent Resident (PR) status.


----------



## Etonee (Sep 22, 2011)

no unfortunately they di not.

Thank you ... I will definitely look into the advice that you have given me.

Thank you for that.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Define affordable? What's your expected style of living (1 bedroom apartment, 4 bedroom house w/ parking)? What's your budget/income?


----------



## Etonee (Sep 22, 2011)

G-Mo said:


> Define affordable? What's your expected style of living (1 bedroom apartment, 4 bedroom house w/ parking)? What's your budget/income?


I do not mind renting at first ... therefore three bedroom house would be fine. 

Got about £15 k saved but just would like to go somewhere that my family could live all right whilst looking for work.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

If you want to live IN Toronto, in a decent area you'll probably be looking at around $2300/month for rent. If you go more suburban, you can get something for around $1800/month.

Are you planning on having your work status (visa? job?) sorted out before moving? Most landlords usually want proof of employment.


----------



## Etonee (Sep 22, 2011)

yes i planning to have a job before I go there. Thank you for your help.


----------

